# pyHME icons on S4



## jeepguy_1980 (Mar 2, 2008)

I have a server running pyhme, an original S3, and an S4 Elite. The S4 does not show icons for any of the pyhme apps. Is this a known bug?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I just noticed myself that the icon for Reversi doesn't show in the HDUI with 20.2. (It does in the SDUI.) I fixed this once already, back when the HDUI was new -- in that case, it was some limitation on the type of PNGs the HDUI would accept. (No greyscale? 24-bit color only? I forget exactly, but it was something on those lines.) I don't yet know what the problem is this time.

Edit: This was the old issue:


```
commit bddff194e5c0a25783c66a298fc9bc3cf8192ffc
Author: William McBrine <[email protected]>
Date:   Mon Apr 5 17:14:12 2010 -0400

    The new HD UI on the TiVo Premiere requires icons to be RGB, not indexed
    or greyscale.
```


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

So, in fact, the HDUI in 20.2 never requests the icons at all. Also, it doesn't acknowledge the unregistering of the apps. Meanwhile, everything works as it should from the SDUI. This is quite strange to me -- you'd think that would all be common back-end code, but no. (I say "strange", and it is, but it's not entirely a surprise -- it's not the first time I've run into that kind of thing in the HDUI, where there's different behavior in what should logically be part of a common back end.)


----------



## jeepguy_1980 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm not sure if the HDUI requests the icons for the pre-packaged apps or not, but they have icons.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Yes, I'm aware.

Those apps are specified to the TiVo in a different way, not accessible to us.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Icons are back in the HDUI with the latest HME for Python (in git), but _only_ for "Add an App". Then again, the HDUI has progressed from not requesting the icons for Zeroconf-announced apps in 20.2, to not recognizing the app announcements at all in 20.2.1 and 20.2.2.


----------

